# Cassio



## Ashadeen

A picture sometimes says more than tousand words, doesn't it?

And here are 3 of them:


----------



## reachthestars

THE EARS! *faints* What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Ashadeen

8O 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I am not sure if Cassio likes to be called a girl.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## linz_04

hehe that face is PRECIOUS!!! SO SO SO SO SO CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## reachthestars

8O! Sorry Cassio! What a gorgeous *boy!*


----------



## JennieLove

LMAO! I love that face.


----------



## fallinstar

awww a baby dumbo! my roobs was bigger than that when i got him  but my other boys were small awww i want a baby ratty again


----------



## OnlyOno

that second picture is RIDONKULOUS, if i may use a pseudo-word. i want a hairy dumbo so much! they're just so AMAZING. he's freakin adorable. *squeeee* <333


----------



## Forensic

Oh my gracious! So very, very, very cute!


----------



## Sara_C

He...is...the cutest thing i have seen in a long while! That face could launch a thousand ships! Okay, that was maybe a tad dramatic but he's absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Poppyseed

Awww!! He's all like CowoD So CUTE!

Hehe invention of the Cassio smiley!


----------



## Night

God, he is SO adorable!


----------

